# Microsoft Edge not part of the install of Windows 10



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have installed Windows 10 on the other desktop with no issues, but on our main PC, Microsoft Edge was not part of the installation. I and a tech friend tried different solutions but so far, nothing has solved this.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8073 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953028 MB, Free - 824057 MB; G: Total - 953835 MB, Free - 569116 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0HY9JP
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have one of the *Dell OptiPlex 790* models.
What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on yours?

Microsoft Edge is the default browser that comes as part of Windows 10, so I doubt that it isn't there.
Have you typed in *Microsoft Edge* in the search box?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, and this is the same kind and model number of the other PC which went fine with the install. When I type find Edge in the search box, I am informed that I have to connect to the internet which is weird in that I am currently typing via the internet on that same PC, via Internet Explorer 11. The Edge app is there but when I go to it I am told that I have to connect to the internet - which I am.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> When I type *find Edge* in the search box, I am informed that I have to connect to the internet


Typing in *find Edge* is going to ask you to search the web.

You need to type in *Microsoft Edge *in order to display the shortcut for that browser.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

give this a try :

press Win + R and enter: C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe

At the PowerShell command prompt, enter: Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppxManifest.xml"}

from here:
http://superuser.com/questions/948441/windows-10-microsoft-edge-missing-in-start-menu-and-pins


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

it said it was not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or bench file


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

barjo4 said:


> it said it was not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or bench file


ok, the link below offers a step by step for the missing browser (Edge) and several other related issues: how to reinstall Edge....

The Edge Browser may not open, when clicked
It is missing from the start menu
It is not listed under the windows Apps
You cannot find it anywhere within Windows 10
http://www.techtantri.com/how-to-reinstall-microsoft-edge-browser/


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am going to have to ask for some local help


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

barjo4 said:


> I am going to have to ask for some local help


I hear you,
please let us know the outcome, which ever way it proceeds.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am not comfortable with any deeper involvement as that can get me into real trouble, I am afraid. What I do not understand is why when I try to open any app from the start menu, I am told I must first connect to the internet, when I obviously am - with Internet Explorer 11.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

The trouble is with Bitdefender total security 16! I disarmed the firewall and I was able to connect via Edge. Not sure why, because the other Dell 790 desktop has Bitdefender as well and this all works over there. Stay tuned...


----------

